# Anyone playing Shift 2



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

As title is anyone playing this game? Is it any good? how does it compare to GT5. I know one of the biggest complaints from me and others on here was the poor and inaccurate handling eg massive oversteer in a frontdrive focus st is this better in the new game?


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I cant get to grips with steering on this game. Its not very progressive at all! Gt5 and Forza handle loads better.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm playing it a fair bit the most annoying part of the game is the voice over parts I'm finding cars a fairly true to type i.e. a porsche deciding to let go when pushed hard round a bend


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

These are the comments I've been hearing these comments elsewhere too. Think I'll carry on with GT5 and wait for DIRT3!


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

It is quite tough but it is good.

I picked a BMW as my first car and found that it is very twitchy at the rear through bends.

It is a good buy, I like the driving but if i'm honest I prefer forza 3.


----------

